# CZ 83, 7.65mm: Are They Hard to Find?



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

I am interested in the CZ 83 in 7.65 Browning but the pistol was discontinued in 2012. Are they very hard to find? Where would be a good place to look for one? Thank you.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmmm...that's a new one on me. I have never seen the 83 in .32 ACP. I had one about 7 - 8 years ago, but it was in .380 ACP. Nice gun, little on the big side, but built like a tank. One of those that I let get away...stupid me.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Hmmm...that's a new one on me. I have never seen the 83 in .32 ACP. I had one about 7 - 8 years ago, but it was in .380 ACP. Nice gun, little on the big side, but built like a tank. One of those that I let get away...stupid me.


Here is a description and the link on the CZ website if you are interested. Thanks.

CZ-USA CZ 83 - .32 Auto - CZ-USA
Product Description
Discontinued 2012 - .32 Auto, Glossy Blue - The CZ 83 is a compact all steel semi-automatic handgun, designed on the blowback breech principle.
CZ 83 - .32 Auto
SKU: 91305.
Categories: Discontinued/Limited Production, Handguns.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yup, looks exactly like the one I had, except for the chambering. Damn, I miss that pistol. It shot so softly...I bet in .32 ACP it would have been like shooting a .22. Hope you find one.


----------



## pendennis (Jul 6, 2011)

They're very hard to find, and they bring a premium price over the CZ83 in .380.

I bought one that was NIB. Really liked it, but let the original owner talk me into selling it back to him. I haven't been able to locate another, yet.

For 7.65, it's way over-built. However, I do own a CZ83 in .380, and it's a great shooter. I do carry it occasionally, but I really miss that CZ83 in 7.65.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

pendennis said:


> They're very hard to find, and they bring a premium price over the CZ83 in .380.
> 
> I bought one that was NIB. Really liked it, but let the original owner talk me into selling it back to him. I haven't been able to locate another, yet.
> 
> For 7.65, it's way over-built. However, I do own a CZ83 in .380, and it's a great shooter. I do carry it occasionally, but I really miss that CZ83 in 7.65.


from what you describe it sounds like I probably will never find one? I did put an ad in arms list for all Want to Buy. After 4 days someone contacted me from across the country stating that they had 2 of them for sale, one with a wooden grip and they were almost like new in the box. The picture they showed me what look like it was from a manufacturer's website or catalog some time ago. For private sales across the country I am quite leery to send people money that I do not know and dust did not make an offer on the pistols. It is a little different if there is a reputable established work and mortar store somewhere that I can review online reviews and any complaints or lack of complaints from the Better Business Bureau. It was tempting, since the person had not only one but 2 pistols that I would have bought but I thought it was a little bit of a coincidence that they became available right after I was asking for them. Maybe a little suspicious maybe not. Nevertheless it does not look like I will get a CZ 83 in 7.65 Browning.

I also realize that Beretta made and 81 in a number of different models and 7.65 mm and Beretta still sells the magazines for these pistols. It looks similar in size to the CZ 83 what is about 4 or 5 ounces lighter. I have been looking for one of those and who knows maybe one day I will find one but for now I think the CZ 83 and 7.65 Browning was the perfect solution to what I wanted but I became aware of it too late.

Thanks for the reply and have a good time shooting and collecting.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> I am interested in the CZ 83 in 7.65 Browning but the pistol was discontinued in 2012. Are they very hard to find? Where would be a good place to look for one? Thank you.


Yes, they are hard to find.
The .380 ACP is probably your next best bet, and every once in a while Cheaper Than Dirt has some.
Aim Surplus is another place to look.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a new CZ83 in 9mm makarov. Bought it before the military surplus CZ82 Czech pistols in 9mm mak were offered here. Never seen a cz83 in 32acp nor the 7.65. I picked up a cz83 in 380acp. I ccw the cz82 in 9mm mak.


----------

